# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  زمان عرضه کتاب های پیش دانشگاهی

## sinanba2

سلام پارسال کتابای پیشو کی دادن؟

----------


## khaan

همون اواخر شهریور آماده شد بعضی جاها زودتر دادن بعضی جاها خیلی دیرتر

----------

